# Fracino Classic Dual Fuel



## timrhoffmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Morning Coffee Lovers,

I have just purchased a dual fuel Fracino Classic for our mobile coffee cart.

Very excited at the prospect of it, but I'm just curious to know if anyone knows anything about the expected battery life when running a dual fuel? In particular, we'll be running a Flojet pump, grinder & the 2 group machine off of one battery and I wondered given 'regular' service of a van (circa 100/150 coffees/day) how long a battery could be expected to last?

Recharging the battery is going to be an issue given our remote location, so any input at all much appreciated!

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No need to post multiple threads on this subject, please keep it to one, which i have answered.


----------

